# Newish Collection..!



## keirii (Jun 25, 2008)

Because I love looking at what everyone has.. I've decided to share 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Got my first makeup thing ever April 2007, and this is what I've gotten since then.  (If you wanna know what something is, feel free to ask)

Brushes:



Face stuff / random eye brow powder:



Eye liner, mascara, and primer thrown in:



Lip stuff:



Eyeshadows:




Also, as usual, thanks to everyone else who has shared. Keep them coming


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 25, 2008)

great collection! i love how you have different brands!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 25, 2008)

Lovely collection!  I can tell someone is a Stila fan! lol  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## n_c (Jun 25, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 26, 2008)

nice collection!


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 26, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 26, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 26, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## nunu (Jun 26, 2008)

lovely collection! it's always fun watching your collection grow!


----------



## hermione9713 (Jun 29, 2008)

great collection! i love stila too!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 29, 2008)

You've got some very nice stuff there! The Lancome GWP quads are a lifesaver sometimes.


----------

